# SHENZHEN | Friendship City | 262m | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-06 by strawbarry


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

zwamborn said:


> 2021-12-06 by strawbarry


Where is it located?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

WiseSupernova said:


> Where is it located?


It is in Luohu

Old pic from february


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-27 by strawbarry


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-06 by 许宗衡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I am not sure if the correct english term about these things on roof is "sport square".


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-16 by 许宗衡


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-12 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------

